# Deleting All Subscriptions?



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Anyone know how I can delete all subscriptions in one go? I can do one page at a time in one go, but don't seem to be able to select all subscriptions. I've got 77 pages of them, lol, cba'd to do it one page at a time.

Edit: I'm talking about thread subscriptions on this site.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

@Katy @Lorian @Milky

Sorry, can't remember the correct usernames for the rest of the mods


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

If you go into 'settings' and then 'general settings' (left hand column) there should be an option there under 'default thread subscription mode'. Choose 'do not subscribe'. That might work?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Or, click on 'view all subscribed threads' and tick the box at the top right to select all and delete them.


----------

